

Ask HN: Best resources to learn Python then Django? - webbruce

Anyone have good resources to start learning Python then Django.<p>I'm an intermediate at Rails and PHP and I'm looking to learn Python then Django framework.  Thanks!
======
scottilee
<http://www.djangobook.com/> is really good.

~~~
swiharta
and unfortunately, outdated

------
agscala
I know this isn't directly answering your question, but unless you actually
_need_ to learn Django, I'd recommend sticking with Rails. I've done several
projects with Django, and while I enjoy writing Python more than Ruby, Rails
is by far a superior web framework. I would simply stick with Rails if
possible.

If you decide to learn Django, nothing really beats the official tutorial. If
you read the official tutorial, you won't have to worry about learning
deprecated features or any of that nonsense. The official Python tutorial is
quite good for learning Python, too.

~~~
michael_fine
Also, it's not even that Rails is fundamentally better, it's that they are
alike in so many ways that switching, except for a particular job, is usually
not worth it.

------
ZanderEarth32
I've worked through the "Learn Python the Hardway" ebook. It's pretty good.
There isn't much in there about Django though.

------
anderspetersson
Python (2.7) tutorial. Django (1.4) tutorial.

Get a beta invite to gondor.io or ep.io so deployment does not become a pain
in the ass.

"Practical django projects" is often recommended as good reading, I've never
read it and it's starting to get abit old, but might be a good read.

